# Bug Applescript - Yosemite Beta



## xila (7 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

La commande Applescript *set the name* ne fonctionne plus sur Yosemite Beta.
Le code suivant, qui fonctionne sur OS X 10.9, illustre le problème:


```
do shell script "touch ~/Desktop/foo"
tell application "Finder"
	set the name of file "foo" to "bar"
end tell
```

Indiquer le chemin complet du fichier foo ne change rien au problème. Ce bug est gênant, même si on peut le contourner avec une commande shell mv.

Si vous avez installé OS X 10.10 Yosemite, pourriez vous tester le script précédent pour me confirmer ce bug. Merci


----------



## r e m y (7 Juin 2014)

IL faut faire remonter les bugs que vous constatez à Apple!
C'est à ça que sert cette phase de bêta test ouvertes aux developpeurs puis à ceux qu'Apple aura sélectionnés parmi les demandes de participations


----------



## xila (7 Juin 2014)

Bien sûr remy, mais avant de remonter le bug, j'aimerais bien avoir une confirmation de celui-ci afin de m'assurer qu'il n'est pas lié à ma configuration


----------



## xila (10 Juin 2014)

Quelques précisions : pour tester le script, il faut copier-coller le code dans l'éditeur de script et cliquer sur la flèche "Exécuter".

Le script crée un fichier vide foo sur le Bureau puis le renomme en bar.

Merci pour vos retours 

Est-ce qu'un admin pourrait déplacer ce sujet dans la nouvelle section *[BETA] OS X Yosemite* ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Effectivement j'ai l'erreur suivante :
*error "Erreur dans Finder*: Impossible de terminer l&#8217;opération pour le moment car une autre opération, telle que le déplacement ou la copie d&#8217;un élément ou le vidage de la corbeille, est en cours." number -8065*


----------



## xila (12 Juin 2014)

Merci beaucoup Diablo76 d'avoir pris le temps de faire un essai pour me confirmer ce bug.


----------



## xila (7 Juillet 2014)

Le bug est corrigé avec OS X Yosemite DP3


----------

